
Pigment from fossils reveals color of extinct mammals for the first time - Marylise
http://www.vtnews.vt.edu/articles/2015/09/092915-research-fossilcolor.html
======
JoeAltmaier
Iffy. Melatonin isn't the only color component. And chemical action during
fossilization can entirely change color; how is that accounted for? E.g.
oxidized copper is blue, not red.

